# Roo?



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if this is a hen or a roo?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How old is it? I would say hen right now. But Polish are tough to sex.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

About 4 months ...it let out a soft scratchy crow the other day .


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If it tried to crow it's a rooster.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It may be a roo, but I don't see the spikey hairdo.


----------

